# Lolly is crafting a Cutting Board {CLOSED}



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

*She stopped crafting after someone quietly left. Sorry. *


Hello! Lolly is crafting a cutting board. If you would like to visit, please post below and I will pm the Dodo code.

*Tips NOT required. Please leave via the airport to minimize the chances of players losing their DIYs from a communication error.*

Thank you. 

Lolly's location below:


----------



## Richluna (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi .
I will like to come please


----------



## beansie (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd love to visit please!


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

Codes sent.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 16, 2020)

am i able to stop by as well?


----------



## telluric (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! Could I come by?


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

Akira-chan said:


> am i able to stop by as well?


Sure! I will send the code over now.


----------



## Deligrace (Apr 16, 2020)

Yes please!


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

Codes have been sent to all posters.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

I will send the new code out to everyone. Please give me a few minutes,


----------



## dino (Apr 16, 2020)

hiya! if you're still taking more visitors, i'd love to come! thanks either way


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

Codes have been resent. Sent to @dino too.


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over (=


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> Hi there! I would love to come over (=


I'll send you the code once the current group has gotten their recipe.


----------



## MissMango (Apr 16, 2020)

would love to pop over if you have room!  ☺


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 16, 2020)

Mint said:


> I'll send you the code once the current group has gotten their recipe.



Sounds good, thank you so much!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd love to go!


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

Next batch of codes being sent out.


----------



## Zostyy (Apr 16, 2020)

omg please i need it!


----------



## xchristy (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I stop by if there is still time


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

Will send more codes out after this group has gotten the recipe.


----------



## TROPULOUS (Apr 16, 2020)

if you're still taking visitors i'd love to come :]


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

Next batch of codes being sent out.


----------



## tofsu (Apr 16, 2020)

could i swing by to grab the recipe?


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

Sure! Sending code over.


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

Would like to come if room .


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

I'll send it once the current group has finished.


----------



## katie. (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi is she still crafting? Would love to get the recipe please!


----------



## Mint (Apr 16, 2020)

She is still crafting. Codes sent!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Code is still the same for anyone who lost the recipe when someone quietly left.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Someone quietly leaving caused her to stop crafting. Closed.


----------

